# How to overclock?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've googled it but everything says go on your bios and change the settings.
I have a Phoenix award bios so my CPU isn't even listed.
How else do I go about doing this?
I have an 
Intel® Pentium® 440, 64-bit processor
2.0 GHz
512 KB L2 cache
800 MHz front side bus


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is your PC OEM (HP-Dell-etc.)?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

If your board/computer are OEM (bought pre-built from hp, dell, ect) then the bios is often locked, making it impossible to overclock.
Additionally, they use sub-par parts, so that overclocking might break your machine. 

With a machine like that, it is often best to just forgo on OCing.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah it's a prebuilt emachjnes. That's dumb. Oh well. I'm building my own over the summer. Do you guys have any recommended parts I should get, but also stay cheap? I want to build a gaming computer but I don't have a big budget.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

breebreebran31 said:


> Yeah it's a prebuilt emachjnes. That's dumb. Oh well. I'm building my own over the summer. Do you guys have any recommended parts I should get, but also stay cheap? I want to build a gaming computer but I don't have a big budget.


http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

:magic::ukliam2::jackson::4-toilet:


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

wkw427 said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/want-to-build-a-new-intel-or-amd-system-revised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
> 
> :magic::ukliam2::jackson::4-toilet:


2) 1200$ main stream gaming.
Would that be like world of Warcraft?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

breebreebran31 said:


> 2) 1200$ main stream gaming.
> Would that be like world of Warcraft?


1200 is a bit high. I haven't looked at that guide, but if you know where to cut corners (eg, no dvd/hdd for new computer) you can get a gaming pc for ~800.. but yes


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC Bios are commonly lock or restricted to user adjustment to protect the lower quality parts commonly found in those units.
Top quality components are required for OC'ing if the PC is to survive and OC'ing is rather pointless with the speeds of newer CPU's.
The $1000 Intel Build would be a sufficient gamer.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

breebreebran31 said:


> 2) 1200$ main stream gaming.
> Would that be like world of Warcraft?


Easy!

Even the $1000 Intel build that Tyree suggested would easily handle WoW!

NB: Love the Michael Jackson emoticon wkw427! :dance:


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, fairly easy to buy a "good" gaming PC for well under 1k. Though if you want to continue talking about building, you are free to make a topic on the appropriate forum


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

You undoubtedly have a locked bios, so you can't do any bios overclocking, but you may be able to do some software overclocking.
Pentium 4 overclocking tools? - Dev Hardware

That said, you're starting with a celeron processor.... so don't expect miracles. The only specs you posted are about the processor, but I'm willing to bet the rest of the system is junk as well. How much RAM do you have? no amount of overclocking will make up for low RAM, and I'm willing to bet you have some paltry figure like 512MB.
That emachine may play WoW a lot better with just a video card upgrade and maybe RAM upgrade. How much RAM and what graphics does it have? What is the model nmber of the emachine? a $20 vid card upgrade may make a world of difference.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

darfvayda said:


> You undoubtedly have a locked bios, so you can't do any bios overclocking, but you may be able to do some software overclocking.
> Pentium 4 overclocking tools? - Dev Hardware
> 
> That said, you're starting with a celeron processor.... so don't expect miracles. The only specs you posted are about the processor, but I'm willing to bet the rest of the system is junk as well. How much RAM do you have? no amount of overclocking will make up for low RAM, and I'm willing to bet you have some paltry figure like 512MB.
> That emachine may play WoW a lot better with just a video card upgrade and maybe RAM upgrade. How much RAM and what graphics does it have? What is the model nmber of the emachine? a $20 vid card upgrade may make a world of difference.


Emachines t3656
I have 3GB of ram. 
I just wanted to oc because I always look on my task manager and it says my CPU usage is 100%. Even when I'm just moving files. Or downloading something. But I always have half my memory free.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

breebreebran31 said:


> ...I just wanted to oc because I always look on my task manager and it says my CPU usage is 100%. Even when I'm just moving files. Or downloading something. But I always have half my memory free.


That's probably the cause of this whole thing. Go into the Task Manager and check your "processes". What's eating up your cpu and/or memory?

If nothing, boot your PC in safe mode and check the cpu usage again.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

helios19 said:


> That's probably the cause of this whole thing. Go into the Task Manager and check your "processes". What's eating up your cpu and/or memory?


I have. Internet explorer is at like 200,000KB and then the rest are less than 1000


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

What about your "cpu" in the "processes" tab?

EDIT: Make sure to close everything and check it. Just leave the standard system stuff running.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

Those

I exit them all the time. Sometimes I close out of everything except the application I'm using and the windows processes. But I close out explorer.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Click on the cpu column and sort that by "highest to lowest" (same as you did for the memory).

The memory usage seems fine btw.

EDIT: Oh wait disregard that, your showing all the processes. I thought there was more! xD My bad.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

They're changing nonstop. But the highest I saw it get to was 17


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's normal too. You mentioned the cpu usage is always at 100%... is that still occurring?


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

Not right now. It's always random. I don't even know how to simulate it. Sometimes I'll be downloading. Sometimes I'll be copying or moving. Sometimes gaming. Sometimes Facebook. Sometimes iTunes. Sometimes I'll just get on and nothing will be going on and it's slow. I don't think it's a virus but I could be wrong. But I've done full scans with avast and malware bytes.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh... well when it occurs, then check the stuff you just did. That should point out what is causing the issue.

But that sure sounds bizzare to me. :S

Sorry I couldn't be much more help.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's all good. I'm trashing this thing anyways once I get out of school.


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

You don't have Norton on your comp, do you? it's notorious for eating up CPU usage at random times. 3GB is a decent amount of RAM, but yo uhave integrated graphics which sucks. You have a PCIE x16 expansion slot, so if yu're trying to game, just throw a cheap card in there. By using dedicated graphics instead of integrated, you'll take som load off your processor and free up some system RAM.

Only $15 after rebate on this one

Newegg.com - XFX HD-645X-YNH2 Radeon HD 6450 512MB 32-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card

What are your Windows Experience Index scores?


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

darfvayda said:


> You don't have Norton on your comp, do you? it's notorious for eating up CPU usage at random times. 3GB is a decent amount of RAM, but yo uhave integrated graphics which sucks. You have a PCIE x16 expansion slot, so if yu're trying to game, just throw a cheap card in there. By using dedicated graphics instead of integrated, you'll take som load off your processor and free up some system RAM.
> 
> Only $15 after rebate on this one
> 
> ...


Nah. People always used to say norton is spyware and I didn't know any better so ever since I have just strayed away from Norton


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

How did you remove norton? It can be a real PITA and still be there when you think it's gone. How long has it been since you've reformatted?
How can I fully remove Norton Antivirus from my system? :: Online Tech Support Help :: Ask Dave Taylor!®

Yeah your iGPU is a drag on your system. I'd recommend getting that card I posted up above. It's the weakest of the weak and doesn't have great reviews, but at only $15 you can't really go wrong, and it'll bring your graphics score up in line with the rest of your system.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Norton is pretty simple to remove using their own removal tool: Norton Removal Tool - Uninstall Norton
Revo Uninstaller will also effectively remove any and all Symantec software.
Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------

